# Looking for an apartment during Ramadan



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm in the process of looking for a new apartment (landlord in the Marina is putting up my rent from 97k to 125K per year - outrageous) and was wondering what it will be like haggling and bargaining for an apartment during Ramadan.

Thought process - fewer people will be moving here and moving about during Ramadan, therefore landlords who have a vacant property at the start of Ramadan will be more likely to agree to a lower rent rather than risk having it stand empty with no income for a whole month.

I might be completely wrong - would appreciate any thoughts whether there might be a grain of truth in my musings  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

I can't answer your question, but why are you capitulating? Depending on how many bedrooms your apartment is, the absolute maximum he can increase it is 20% - and if it's a 1-bedroom he can't legally increase it at all. Tell him you're staying put, and take him to RERA if he doesn't back down. Know your rights - and use them!


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi all, I'm in the process of looking for a new apartment (landlord in the Marina is putting up my rent from 97k to 125K per year - outrageous) and was wondering what it will be like haggling and bargaining for an apartment during Ramadan. Thought process - fewer people will be moving here and moving about during Ramadan, therefore landlords who have a vacant property at the start of Ramadan will be more likely to agree to a lower rent rather than risk having it stand empty with no income for a whole month. I might be completely wrong - would appreciate any thoughts whether there might be a grain of truth in my musings  :fingerscrossed:


most landlords would rather leave them empty for months instead of losing face and accepting a rise other than what they have asked for!


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

It's actually a studio!


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

I've looked into it anyway and he has given me the statutory 90 days' notice. Besides, it's a studio at the horrific and largely empty Address Residences in the Marina which is overpriced at the original 97k anyway (yes, moved in quickly when first arrived in Dubai, didn't know any better at the time) - rude inept staff, plastic people and just generally horrific so I want to move anyway  If it was somewhere I liked then yes, I maybe would be more militant and want to put up a fight to stay here


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Jaysus, Mary and the Almighty. You have been paying a massively overinflated price as it is. For that kind of money you could get a one bed room flat. Did you check the rental calculator?

:: eServices ::


Check the ads on propertyfinder, justrentals, bayut and dubizzle.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Dubai-meister said:


> I've looked into it anyway and he has given me the statutory 90 days' notice. Besides, it's a studio at the horrific and largely empty Address Residences in the Marina which is overpriced at the original 97k anyway (yes, moved in quickly when first arrived in Dubai, didn't know any better at the time) - rude inept staff, plastic people and just generally horrific so I want to move anyway  If it was somewhere I liked then yes, I maybe would be more militant and want to put up a fight to stay here


The 90 days notice is to notify the rent increase (if the calculator allows). 
To kick you out he needs to give you 12 months notice.


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks all - but the studio is in The Address? (it is owned by a private landlord though, I think the Address had to flog some off a while ago). He seems to think he is entitled to this huge rent increase because of the so-called "luxury" of the hotel (which is a laugh - as mentioned, the residences here are mostly empty anyway, there is zero atmosphere and it is just a vile, plastic place - could be any hotel I know in Dubai lol, but this one is especially bad). 

I guess though that it doesn't actually matter whether or not the studio is in the Address? If it is owned privately by the landlord, the fact is that he shouldn't be increasing the rent by so much? If anyone can actually let me know I will be very grateful - yes, I am leaving anyway because I hate the Address hotel, but if I can kick up a stink with the landlord and get him worried then I will


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

By the way, this what the rent calculator is saying:

The rent for a Studio apartment in Dubai Marina of 55000 to 70000 AED per year.
Rent is lower by -55% of the average rent for the type of unit you have chosen .
According to the law governing change, your rating category is 10%
So you are not entitled to any increase of rent.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Dubai-meister said:


> By the way, this what the rent calculator is saying:
> 
> The rent for a Studio apartment in Dubai Marina of 55000 to 70000 AED per year.
> Rent is lower by -55% of the average rent for the type of unit you have chosen .
> ...


Uhm... I think yours is a Serviced Apartment hence not entirely sure the Rent Calculator applies... you should check with RERA directly.


----------



## Leverette515 (Apr 15, 2014)

Going back to the question at hand, is it more difficult to find an apartment during Ramadan? Or should we plan to wait until it's over? My husband be arriving next week and would like to start looking shortly after starting work.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Leverette515 said:


> Going back to the question at hand, is it more difficult to find an apartment during Ramadan? Or should we plan to wait until it's over? My husband be arriving next week and would like to start looking shortly after starting work.


In some ways it's easier as the roads are a lot less busier and it's easier to get around. You might find agents on Ramadan hours which means booking appointments in the morning and lunchtime. Some won't show up and mess you around on the timings but then you don't need Ramadan for that. 

The biggest challenge was not being able to take on water, especially in this searing heat. Drinking in your car is still considered public and you can be fined if caught. You can always ask the agent for a few minutes privacy on a during a viewing though.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Leverette515 said:


> Going back to the question at hand, is it more difficult to find an apartment during Ramadan? Or should we plan to wait until it's over? My husband be arriving next week and would like to start looking shortly after starting work.


If you're looking on the Palm perhaps i could help? I will be working standard hours....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Bigjimbo said:


> If you're looking on the Palm perhaps i could help? I will be working standard hours....


He said in his original post that he wouldn't pay 125k so doesn't that kind of rule out the Palm in its entirety ?

Cheapest single bed on Shoreline has to be more than that ?


----------



## Leverette515 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bigjimbo said:


> If you're looking on the Palm perhaps i could help? I will be working standard hours....


Thank you, but I believe we're going to be looking in the Marina area. Not exactly sure yet.


----------



## Leverette515 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> In some ways it's easier as the roads are a lot less busier and it's easier to get around. You might find agents on Ramadan hours which means booking appointments in the morning and lunchtime. Some won't show up and mess you around on the timings but then you don't need Ramadan for that.
> 
> The biggest challenge was not being able to take on water, especially in this searing heat. Drinking in your car is still considered public and you can be fined if caught. You can always ask the agent for a few minutes privacy on a during a viewing though.


So even drinking water as a non-Muslim is considered a crime? I thought it was only for Muslims and considered 'rude' if non-Muslims ate or drank in public. Perhaps I should read up on my Ramadan rules more closely.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

No eating, drinking or smoking in public for everyone, which includes your car, garden or generally anywhere you can by seen by someone else. It's the law but you may escape with just a warning. Chances are you'll meet the wrath of other people fasting (it's brings out short tempers) rather than the police so best avoided altogether.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> He said in his original post that he wouldn't pay 125k so doesn't that kind of rule out the Palm in its entirety ?
> 
> Cheapest single bed on Shoreline has to be more than that ?


This is true! I have a cold/man flu at the moment and obviously not concentrating...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> This is true! I have a cold/man flu at the moment and obviously not concentrating...


Have you traded in the Swiss Toni car salesman suit for a shiny Agent's suit again?
What happened to Toyota?!


----------



## amandaa (Jun 24, 2014)

I may not find an apartment for you but to be very honest with you.. this much hike in price is not possible.. check and complain.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

vantage said:


> Have you traded in the Swiss Toni car salesman suit for a shiny Agent's suit again?
> What happened to Toyota?!


Same suit, just binned the horrible shiny red tie! 

Had enough of 60-70 hour weeks and endless meetings.... Plus it seems everyone on here doesn't have an agent to recommend anymore so I thought I'd give it another go!


----------

